# The Jazz!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Who's as stoked as I am for the NBA season to start??? I can't believe they start already. Seems like it was just yesterday I lost interest when the Lakers went on the Finals. Here's to a good season of b-ball! GO JAZZ!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Until the NBA does something about the officials, like instant reply or calling he games the same it will never be more than a glorified WWF to me. To much interpretation on calls and what is a foul in one game is not in another or different set of rules for different players. The refs really control the NBA game. I like the jazz but if I watch more than 4 games this year I would be surprised.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm predicting a season close to what they did last year. I don't think they will make the playoffs. They will end up about 7 games from making it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Jazz will do good.I can't wait for the game tonight.it should be a good one.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

0-1 Great start. Can't go anywhere but up from there! Jazz are not one of the premiere teams in the league.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they should have won that game. BOOOOOOOOZZZZZZZZZERRRRRRRRRRRR SUCK a big one. come on pull your head out and play don't think about playing for another team right now because no body want you.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Part of me hopes they suck it up so they can make some big changes in the off-season. Also root for the Knicks to suck it up, we get there first round pick this year. 8)


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

The Jazz need athletes that is there biggest problem, they continuously get beat off the dribble and they get beat down the court. The Jazz are still a top 6 team in the west, but they will get no where if they can not stop the players taking them off the dribble one on one. DWILL is the only player on the team that can create his own shot as well and that causes problems. I would take him over any other point guard in the game right now though. He is quick and stronger than any other including Billups who could not guard him or match his strength. I agree that Boozer sucks though, I have him in fantasy and am already trying to get rid of him.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

After watching the game last night, it is apparent that not much has changed since last year. The defense by most of the team is soft at best. The aggression and level of energy was only high in a couple guys, namely D Will, Memo, Ronny P, and maybe one or two others. Ronny B and Millsap looked like they lost their offensive drive. They were weak the FEW times they took it to the hole, which ended up getting their shots swatted. Rather than take it to the rack, they were content to take jump-shots. 

Don't even get me started on Boozer, or should I say Snoozer? What a soft little flower!!! What did he finish with...5pts? Are you kidding! He's up in the night if he thinks he's gonna get as big or a bigger contract with ANYONE. 

Deron blew it for the Jazz at the end of the 3rd with his foul on Billups. It completely turned what little momentum either team had in Denver's favor. 

I have a bad feeling that its gonna be a long season.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anybody else watch the beating tonight? The Jazz just lost by 17 at home to the Rockets, who were playing without Yao or McGrady. Boozer and Millsap combined to go 1-8 and scored 9 points between them. That's a heckuva return on a $20 million investment, don't you think? :? Not a single player on the Jazz had a positive plus/minus ratio. I think I'm sick. _/O


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, sick indeed. :evil:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I know really, the team is no different at all, in no way whatsoever, same mind set, but it seems with less effort this season, it looks like the team that fell apart at the end of the season. But its like that saying I guess---You can't do things the same over and over again and expect different results. Looks to be a very bad year with the way the players are looking and the effort being given.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Boozer just sucks.he has not scored more then 8 point in three games already. sorry but that peace of crap need to start coming off the bench and take a big fat pay cute and be traded to the crapes team in the NBA.Jazz wont make the play off if they keep playing this way.BOOOOOOOOOOOOZEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRR PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR BUTT.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Jazz owner is behind Boozie. He wore a Boozie jersey on TV the other night. All is well in SLC. The Jazz will colapse like a folding chair before the all star break. I don't watch them. Sloans brand of 1950's basketball may get them a winning percentage, but never a championship. Teams know how to kill the Jazz with the 3 point shot---happens every year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Teams know how to kill the Jazz with the 3 point shot---happens every year.


I hate to give HighNDry any credibility when it comes to the Jazz, but this statement could not be more true. Jerry Sloan would rather die by the 3 ball than make his team defend it. It's sad to watch it happen. 3s change the momentum of a game so quickly, and have the power to deflate the opposition. The gunners of the league know this, and are ruthless against Utah with it.

The Jazz have the ability to run with the best of them. If only they'd defend a bit better, especially from the arc, they would stomp the opposition with fast break points.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it just me, or does it seem like every time Snoozer comes into the game, things get worse for the Jazz, and better for the opposition? What a goon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like every time Snoozer comes into the game, things get worse for the Jazz, and better for the opposition? What a goon.


I agree.It should it in last night.Going in to the fourth with a big led and boozer come in and they get killed. don't understand it.They will be lucky if the win 20 games this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Jazz..... -Ov- -O>>- -#&#*!- -BaHa!-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Go Jazz..... -Ov- -O>>- -#&#*!- -BaHa!-


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Last night with about 6 or 7 minutes left in the 4th quarter the jazz were up by about 15 points! And they blew it.....


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Get used to it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey they beat the spurs! :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a jazz fan. O|* It's hard to get excited about this years season. *-HELP!-* With no off season deal or trade I can't see the jazz do any better this year. Oh well Go jazz. -*|*- I'm also a SL Rams fan so I'm getting used to dissapointment. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Boy, I was at the game last night and the Jazz looked dang good! To all those who think the team would be better without Boozer, you're nucking futs unless they could bring in an equally talented offensive player. 
Side note- Fesenko is one of the biggest human beings I've ever seen in person. He's put on a lot of weight for this year. If that guy could learn basketball he'd be a monster.


----------

